# Lutinos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I know it's normal for them to have the bald spot behind their crest, but I was _told_ that the feathers will grow there, only they'll be really thin.

Has anyone that owns a Lutino had feathers replace the bald spot? I don't care if it doesn't happen, just wondering..


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

as far as i know Belle still has her bald spot...hopefully mikey sees this thread and can reply better than me


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

my albino still has her bald spot.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

No they don't get feathers there! You were miss led.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine never lost them.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's not something that they loose. It's just something that some Lutinos never get. A common genetic fault.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just had to go look at Roo the only lutino I have, When she was younger she had the bald spot , it was way up under her crest, and then i got wondering if it was still there, So i went and looked(needless to say she's none to pleased with me) But she has NO bald spot once she was completely feathered, the spot grew in too 

now i gotta go edit my post on Kimmi's post about the Lil' Lutino she's getting because Roo doesn't have a bald spot


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My experience is very limited, but for what it's worth: my lutino chicks took slightly longer to grow in their head feathers than their grey or cinnamon siblings did, but the ones who weren't going to have a bald spot didn't have a major delay in getting feathers in the right place. My whiteface lutino chick Snowy (ten months old) does have a bald spot, and I'm assuming that she always will.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's true it seems that with all babies the last place to fill in is the head behind the crest.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I did look at it last week and there wasn't anything and I've just looked again and it seems that there's only a few white feathers, whether it's going to cover the bald spot or not I don't know but I got a few photos.. sorry they're so small.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

sweetrsue said:


> It's not something that they loose. It's just something that some Lutinos never get. A common genetic fault.


I'm saying that they never "lost" their bald spots since they were born, till their feathers came in fully. It is due to inbreeding, right? That is at least what I heard.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think its generally from breeding lutino to lutino.....sometimes it gets passed on through a split which is just the same further down the ancestoral line...someone was a result of mum and dad lutinos....i know Celeste's daddy is a lutino and he had some balding but not sure if it was from plucking or the bald spot...as far as i can tell she doesn't have one but i will double check once we get her...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Chikee was plucked by all of the other chicks really bad. I was going to end up buying female cinnamon, but his poor little body caught my eye. It was a guilt thing that made me buy him. He was a ragged little boy with many bald spots all over his body. I honestly thought his bald spot might grow back in. The rest of his feathers did, but his bald spot stayed (not as big though). I'm glad I made the decision to get him instead.. he is a miniature cockatoo and will let you touch him anywhere and he LOVES everyone. My close friend however purchased the cinnamon and she ended up being a little nasty bugger. I want to breed him because he is nearly perfect in every way, but I'm a little iffy about the bald spot. He would be bred with one of my 'tiels who isn't split. He had a love child with one of my girl lutinos and the chick ended up being bald as well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I got a few photos.. sorry they're so small.


That looks a lot like Snowy's bald spot. There's a good chance that it's permanent.



> i think its generally from breeding lutino to lutino


Breeding lutino to lutino increases the risk of baldness but it can happen with other types of pairings too. Snowy doesn't have ANY lutino parents - her mom is whiteface and dad is grey split whiteface, lutino, and cinnamon. Her two regular-lutino sisters don't have a bald spot but Snowy does. I get the impression that whiteface lutinos are more prone to it than regular lutinos.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

If your cockatiel already been thru molting and the bald spot still remain, I think it is permanent as well. Not all lutino have the bald spot, I got my lutino from a local breeder who actually eliminate this genetic fault by outbreeding the cockatiels. I don't know it if will grow feathers there later or not, because I got mine with no bald spot. Even my lutino is molting right now, no bald spot is shown. Although there is no bald spot, its feathers on the back of the skull is thin.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out why 2 different Cinnamon Pearls I have have the "lutino" bald spot , I don't know either ones parents or any history on them, Other then they're not lutino's, they came from 2 different places (many many miles apart) and i got them months apart from each other but it's not from plucking, i've had them both well over a year, and its right in the same spot as the Lutino's get theirs 

So i guess its not just Lutino's who get the Bald spots -but I'm still trying to figure out why 

and I can't remember if it was on here or Talk budgies, but some one else also had a Cinnamon pearl with a lutino bald spot (and they live in a whole different area then me lol)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why 2 different Cinnamon Pearls I have have the "lutino" bald spot , I don't know either ones parents or any history on them, Other then they're not lutino's, they came from 2 different places (many many miles apart) and i got them months apart from each other but it's not from plucking, i've had them both well over a year, and its right in the same spot as the Lutino's get theirs
> 
> So i guess its not just Lutino's who get the Bald spots -but I'm still trying to figure out why
> 
> and I can't remember if it was on here or Talk budgies, but some one else also had a Cinnamon pearl with a lutino bald spot (and they live in a whole different area then me lol)


I'm pretty sure the trait can be passed onto other mutations as well.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It can! The genetic fault can occur in any mutation. The reason it is so common in Lutinos is that the fault was present in the original birds that were line bred to establish the mutation. A Lutino is after all just a normal gray without any gray.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

This has nothing to do with baldness, but I was wondering what exactly do lutinos look like after getting their big bird feathers? Most of the pictures I see of lutinos, their bodies look white, but I've read that they stay yellow (although lighter then their heads). Does it depend on the gender, or do mature males and females look the same?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alykins said:


> This has nothing to do with baldness, but I was wondering what exactly do lutinos look like after getting their big bird feathers? Most of the pictures I see of lutinos, their bodies look white, but I've read that they stay yellow (although lighter then their heads). Does it depend on the gender, or do mature males and females look the same?




Lutino's can be differnt shades of yellow, some appear all white With a yellow head My Roo is more white then she is yellow, I did notice yesterday she's getting some yellow on her tails and rump area - I was hoping she'd stay more a cream white, I thought she was very pretty that way - Ok who am I kiding Roo is pretty no matter what :d

i've had some that were mainly all yellow just lighter then their head

This is Roo she is going on 7 months old










one of the adults I had 

This is Miss Lily - She died last year of unknown causes

Not the best pic in the world, but you can see she's more yellow then creamy white


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Miss Lily looks kinda like a pearl lutino. Am I correct? Could be very well wrong though, the picture is sorta blurry.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ella seems to have a lot of yellow coming through, and her tail is yellow? (I thought it was suppose to be white) Apparently she's supposed to go a creamy color, but I'm yet to see it happen unless it does when she has her moult. She's 14 weeks old now..

****, you can't see the yellow much in her. But the yellow on her face too is going darker.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Miss Lily looks kinda like a pearl lutino. Am I correct? Could be very well wrong though, the picture is sorta blurry.


if she was I never noticed pearl markings, i'll try to find a better pic of her though.



Solace. said:


> Ella seems to have a lot of yellow coming through, and her tail is yellow? (I thought it was suppose to be white) Apparently she's supposed to go a creamy color, but I'm yet to see it happen unless it does when she has her moult. She's 14 weeks old now..
> 
> ****, you can't see the yellow much in her. But the yellow on her face too is going darker.



lol i had that same problem i was going to post the 2nd adult lutino i had but none of her pictures showed her yellow, they all made her look like Roo and she was far from White, she was the brightest yellow out of the 2 adults I had.


I found 2 other pics of Lily - from the day I got her and her Cage Mate (might be her sister I don't know the people didn't know anything about them ) 










and here's one that show's her chest better because she's preening - you can tell it's more yellow


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The only real difference between adult males and females would be the windspots (easier to see) and the tailbars. The thing about the cheek spot being brighter in a male is a misconception. It comes from the fact that in most other mutations the male will not have the body color on the face so the cheek patch seems brighter.


----------

